# Bee Yard Waterer



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm looking to build a Waterer out of an IBC tote. Looking for ideas? I'm considering a rope wick into a plastic pan. Has anyone used an IBC tote as a Waterer in a bee yard?


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

why such a big container?

I use 5 gallon buckets, with a wash towel clipped to the inside rim touching the bottom to allow the bees to get in and out safely,,


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

5 gal bucket with wine corks here.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

MTN-Bees said:


> I'm looking to build a Waterer out of an IBC tote. Looking for ideas?


Gravity feed through a hose into a small tank with a float valve.


----------



## Retroguy (Jul 16, 2014)

Chicken watering founts. Had three of them in the barn when I started keeping bees so I used 'em.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

55 gallon plastic barrels with a garden hose valve drlled into it I set it in a blue kiddie pool and fill with rocks then crack the valve and let it drip 55 gallons of water lasts a long time


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Cut the top off and put a some floating water plants in it. With a few mosquito fish or gold fish in it. Or buy a plastic half whiskey barrel. And use that.


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

I cut the top of an old tote then cut a inch an half thick foam almost the same size as tote. The foam will float when filled with water and bees drink from the edge of foam. No need for for lift either just pull next to tote with another tote to refill.The height of tote also keeps animals from drinking water. I have to refill about once a week due to dry heat


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

how many colonies drinking from the tote?


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Mine drink from 10 ponds and a stream, the bees love the shallow plant filled ponds and the pea gravel bog. Water just up to the level of the pea gravel. They land on the plants to drink.
They stay out of the ponds with fish.


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

irwin harlton said:


> how many colonies drinking from the tote?


I only use the tote for a couple of months where I drop a semi load of bees


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

During the summer 24-40 hives. In the fall I'm going to try to winter 80 hives per yard, so I have a full load for almonds. Missybee there are very few ponds and most streams dry up. In areas that have a natural water source I won't bother wth totes. I'm using a 5 gallon chicken Waterer now. It lasts about a week. My guess is when it gets really hot and dry, it will last about 2 days.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Dups!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Cut the top off the tote with an electric saw.
Then put some pond hyacinth plants in to grow them.
These floating plants will allow the bees to land and not
drown while they sip up. Attach a garden hose either with a
float valve or a timer on to refill it. And don't forget to put in some
fancy guppy to keep the mosquito population down. Want some veggies then
convert the tote to a hydroponic system. You tube should give you some 
idea about the ibc veggie tote set up.


----------

